# S&W Model 66-4 with a 4” barrel.



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I have recently acquired a Stainless S&W Model 66-4 with a 4" barrel.










Anybody know how to find its birth date?

The serial number is CAE 1XXX.

Is it safe to shoot 125 grain .357's through it?

As I researched the gun, I ran across several warnings about shooting 125 grain .357's through Model 19's.

I don't know if it applies to model 66-4 or not.

Thank you in advance for your help.

:smt1099


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just found this: http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/S&W_Revolver_Manual.pdf

not 100% sure if its exactly for your gun, but you can either call them or email them, just check out their website.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

rccola712

Thank you for that information

:smt1099


----------

